
Show HN: BladeSearch (re-brand of Google Blade which launched yesterday) - hornbaker
https://bladesearch.com
======
hornbaker
Just wanted to update you guys that I took everyone's good advice, and changed
the name of this project from GoogleBlade.com to BladeSearch.com.

I'm sorry for any confusion I may have caused in making you think it was a
service of Google's. I viewed it as a tribute to one of my favorite services
of theirs (custom search engines) and let that cloud my legal perspective.

Anyway, I didn't hear from Google, but also didn't want them to have to engage
their legal team, so I went ahead and rebranded today.

Lesson learned, and thanks again everyone for the great feedback yesterday.

~~~
richardboegli
Love the logo :)

~~~
hornbaker
Thanks. :)

------
eecks
How do you actually use a blade / search on a blade?

~~~
hornbaker
To search on a blade, visit the blade page, like this Hacker News Search
blade:

[https://hn.bladesearch.com](https://hn.bladesearch.com)

then type your query into the field that says "Search this blade..." and click
the blue search button.

Did that answer your question?

